# Water or Air - you gotta choose



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Which spread one do you choose do you prefer on your breads for breakfast (or any meal)? Air Butter or Water jam (fruit based). 

You can't have both


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I choose Air because within three minutes you'll need more


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Water. What's the point of breathing if you aren't hydrated? 



EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I choose Air because within three minutes you'll need more


Nonsense! I hold my breath when listening to a new classical piece until the action starts. I listened to 4'33" and I'm still here...I think.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Water. What's the point of breathing if you aren't hydrated?
> 
> Nonsense! I hold my breath when listening to a new classical piece until the action starts. I listened to 4'33" and I'm still here...I think.


Wow, how would that go with ASLSP


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Wow, how would that go with ASLSP


Listening to John Cage's music is a suffocating experience! :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Listening to John Cage's music is a suffocating experience! :lol:


So water wouldn't help


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

I chose water if I am allowed to be an aquatic plant. Like a slinky seaweed for example - love alliteration too. I'd get my oxygen from water, and snack on carbon dioxide. It's so stupendously sci-fi. 
Sincerely SS aka Slinky Seaweed

OR Plan B - generating paranormal abilities like Valentine Michael Smith. I distinctly remember he enjoyed the water, limitations like lack of air wouldn't bother him. Though I don't have an advantage of Martian upbringing if he could do it so can I. Though assuming seaweed lifeform would be a bit more avant-garde and I could keep slinky initials, they even look like seaweed add another s for sci-fi, and there's SSS - it even looks like a hive mind is a possibility and better associations than ss.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Marinera said:


> I chose water if I am allowed to be an aquatic plant. Like a slinky seaweed for example - love alliteration too. I'd get my oxygen from water, and snack on carbon dioxide. It's so stupendously sci-fi.
> Sincerely SS aka Slinky Seaweed
> 
> OR Plan B - generating paranormal abilities like Valentine Michael Smith. I distinctly remember he enjoyed the water, limitations like lack of air wouldn't bother him. Though I don't have an advantage of Martian upbringing if he could do it so can I. Though assuming seaweed lifeform would be a bit more avant-garde and I could keep slinky initials, they even look like seaweed add another s for sci-fi, and there's SSS - it even looks like a hive mind is a possibility and better associations than ss.


Now that what I like to "sea", a positive outlook no problem is too big- whi should let the lack of air or water stop them- yeah just start breathing CO2 simple, so simple in fact plants do it


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't think this works. You are asking if we want a slow death or a fast death?


----------



## Anankasmo (Jun 23, 2017)

And here i thought you mean which one one would prefer to bend like in Avatar Lord of the elements


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Air. I don't need water. I have soda pop.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

The great _Water Music_ suite by the great Baroque composer Handel also has _Air_ in it. Fact.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Water in holes is nice


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'll take water if I can also have gills.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Grills, holes and soda pop are all good options


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Grills, holes and soda pop are all good options


Doesn't water just fall through the holes on grills? I'd have to go with air. How else can you blow bubbles under water.......oh, maybe I need both.....never mind.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Joe B said:


> Doesn't water just fall through the holes on grills? I'd have to go with air. How else can you blow bubbles under water.......oh, maybe I need both.....never mind.


Pipes have a hole that can convey both water and air................ and possibly aerated water also


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Water: dying from asphyxiation is a quicker death.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Pipes have a hole that can convey both water and air................ and possibly aerated water also


or moistened air as well? I think it's time to put the pipe away.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Joe B said:


> or moistened air as well? I think it's time to put the pipe away.


You mean water vapour, hmmm what a good idea that would pipe well too.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I'll take water if I can also have gills.


Might it be difficult to play the flute with gills instead of lungs?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> Might it be difficult to play the flute with gills instead of lungs?


i don't know maybe there would be other ways of playing it


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Improbus said:


> Water: dying from asphyxiation is a quicker death.


Agreed; no water is days, but no air is minutes (at most).


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Totenfeier said:


> Agreed; no water is days, but no air is minutes (at most).


Almost painless hey.......................


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

After giving this much thought I am going to vote for Marmalade.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> After giving this much thought I am going to vote for Marmalade.


Would that be the concentrated jam(jelly for the US among us) version or a more flavoured water version that you could drink ?

I'm tabulation all the results on this important poll...........


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Boy is this surreal. I'll have air on my surreals


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you asking which is our favourite 'element'? In that case, why don't earth and fire get a look in?

https://www.nlm.nih.gov/exhibition/shakespeare/fourhumors.html

You will see from the list that I am - ahem - *mature*, so should choose water over air - but air is all about heart & youth and sounds more interesting...

And you say we can't have both - but I have a wet personality and when I talk, it's all hot air.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Ingélou said:


> Are you asking which is our favourite 'element'? In that case, why don't earth and fire get a look in?


I notice that you went for Earth and Fire, but not wind. Chalk up another vote for water! But, really, what do you have against Earth, Wind, & Fire? :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ all good points my collected database is growing and gathering volume now........ You know one has mentioned rain yet, a form of water ...............


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Why don't we broaden this out a bit?

Water, air, or piano lessons at $40 an hour?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Klassik said:


> Might it be difficult to play the flute with gills instead of lungs?


Well, there is a water-pipe organ-flute. Huilun is all set for joining Sebastian under the sea.

https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=water+flute&&view=detail&mid=0C5A12E420E1E75F3D2A0C5A12E420E1E75F3D2A&&FORM=VDRVRV


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

How come there's no "neither of these" as a choice?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Well, there is a water-pipe organ-flute. Huilun is all set for joining Sebastian under the sea.
> 
> https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=water+flute&&view=detail&mid=0C5A12E420E1E75F3D2A0C5A12E420E1E75F3D2A&&FORM=VDRVRV


I'm guessing a gilled Huilunsoittaja would not be Ariel since Ariel has a nose. Does this mean that she's Flounder? :lol:

Just kidding, Huilunsoittaja!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> How come there's no "neither of these" as a choice?


There's only two options. It's like choosing between good classical music or contemporary classical music, you can only choose one.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> There's only two options. It's like choosing between good classical music or contemporary classical music, you can only choose one.


Got it in 1  .................................


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> There's only two options. It's like choosing between good classical music or contemporary classical music, you can only choose one.


I wonder how many classical music masterpieces will be composed over the next 50 years, if any? If only there was a TC pseudo-thread where this kind of thing can be bandied about. Perhaps if I make a wish with all my might....


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

You never know given time, the Captain might do one- it might even be some form of water music.........


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You never know given time the Captain might do one, it might even be some form of water music.........


I'm counting on him. We need a 21st century classical masterpiece really badly.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Okay. Look. It's like this. I can't seem to make up my mind. It's not an obviously easy choice like Toyota Camry vs. Porsche 911.

Can I please phone a friend?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> I'm counting on him. We need a 21st century classical masterpiece really badly.


What, you're not a fan of _P. D. Q. Bach in Houston: We Have a Problem!_?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/P._D._Q._Bach_in_Houston:_We_Have_a_Problem!

Ok, it's not much, but "not much" counts as a masterpiece these days. If PDQ isn't your thing, we always have KC Masterpiece BBQ sauce. Appearently, KC Masterpiece is owned by the Clorox Bleach company. Hey, who doesn't like food products coming from a bleach company? At least it must be sanitary! 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KC_Masterpiece


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll take water because then hydrogen can be extracted from it and from hydrogen one could (if capable) reassemble the components of hydrogen to form any other element and thus, anything, even a pizza!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

HOH i can swim....well it was asked on another poll!!


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Florestan said:


> I'll take water because then hydrogen can be extracted from it and from hydrogen one could (if capable) reassemble the components of hydrogen to form any other element and thus, anything, even a pizza!


Or a ruddy great big bomb.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Or a ruddy great big bomb.


make sure you don't tell the North Koreans


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Okay. Look. It's like this. I can't seem to make up my mind. It's not an obviously easy choice like Toyota Camry vs. Porsche 911.
> 
> Can I please phone a friend?


Yeah, i can you a number too 800 69696969 they can help in many ways, both in the water or air..............


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> make sure you don't tell the North Koreans


Eddie as a petrol head you will also know that hydrogen can be used in fuel cells for motor cars, that is the way to go, get rid of the IC engine it has had its day.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Dan Ante said:


> Eddie as a petrol head you will also know that hydrogen can be used in fuel cells for motor cars, that is the way to go, get rid of the IC engine it has had its day.


No way I'm keeping my Hillman Hunter Safari wagon, even if i have to brew the fuel myself- ethanol is water based...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> You never know given time, the Captain might do one- it might even be some form of water music.........


I heard he's busy composing an opera, "Unda Wata", libretto by Gill Fischer.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I heard he's busy composing an opera, "Unda Wata", libretto by Gill Fischer.


sounds like something outta the Thingfish period, fish and water go together I guess


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> sounds like something outta the Thingfish period, fish and water go together I guess


The librettist comes from sardine-ia. That's all I've been told.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> The librettist comes from sardine-ia. That's all I've been told.


It should be Koala-ity and tasty at the same time, a rare combination- mouth watering even


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> It should be Koala-ity and tasty at the same time, a rare combination- mouth watering even


I hope Cp'n's latest composition koala-ifies for unanimous approval on TC.

When Wagner submitted Parsfal in the Composers' Section, back in the mid-1800's, only two posters approved; 18 other posters laughed at him and made him cry. I think the poster, Giorgi Piorgi was the worst of the critics.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I hope Cp'n's latest composition koala-ifies for unanimous approval on TC.
> 
> When Wagner submitted Parsfal in the Composers' Section, back in the mid-1800's, *only two posters approved*; 18 other posters laughed at him and made him cry. I think the poster, Giorgi Piorgi was the worst of the critics.


Woodduck and Becca?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> Woodduck and Becca?


In the 1870's? I would need to look through the TC archives or as they would call it, "the tombs"....oh crap!!! I'm not a premium member. Even my Saltine Crackers are premium. How could I overlook TC?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

They must have made Koalaity posts back then


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry i choose both .


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

That will cost you double


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> That will cost you double


Be kind. Philadelphia was the birthplace of his and my (once) great nation.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> Be kind. Philadelphia was the birthplace of his and my (once) great nation.


Have they got water there too


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't be sorry. Just don't do it again.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Have they got water there too


They have cream cheese. Goes great on tuna sandwiches.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Klassik said:


> They have cream cheese. Goes great on tuna sandwiches.


They have good hoagies. Damn! He just dropped some on my shirt!!

No! No! Don't be sorry! Just don't do it again.....perhaps move to Pittsburgh?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Klassik said:


> They have cream cheese. Goes great on tuna sandwiches.


Hang on, I'll just go ask Suzy Creamcheese she lives in Philadelphia they say.....


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I think I have a cream cheese cake ache.....(migraine).


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

hpowders said:


> They have good hoagies. Damn! He just dropped some on my shirt!!
> 
> No! No! Don't be sorry! Just don't do it again.....perhaps move to Pittsburgh?


Hoagies, pierogis, and old fogies.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

So, we've come full circle, which is it: air, water, $40 piano lessons or pseudo-intellectuals?

You may call a friend.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey this girl gets around, think might have now left Philadelphia and is now on the air.......


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Hey this girl gets around, think might have now left Philadelphia and is now on the air.......


The ache left somehow...


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

hpowders said:


> So, we've come full circle, which is it: air, water, $40 piano lessons or pseudo-intellectuals?
> 
> You may call a friend.


The $40 piano lesson is by far the best choice. It comes in a package deal with all the other options. There's plenty of air in my house, I'll give you a glass of water (or booze for the adult students) and I'll even throw in some pseudo-intellectual blather if that floats your boat!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Bettina said:


> The $40 piano lesson is by far the best choice. It comes in a package deal with all the other options. There's plenty of air in my house, I'll give you a glass of water (or booze for the adult students) and I'll even throw in some pseudo-intellectual blather if that floats your boat!


What, no cream cheese for my tuna sandwiches?  Beethoven and I used to sit around and discuss how we both thought cream cheese was the finest of all spreads. I've kept this belief for the last 200 years! Thus, it is scientifically proven that cream cheese is the finest of all spreads!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Bettina said:


> The $40 piano lesson is by far the best choice. It comes in a package deal with all the other options. There's plenty of air in my house, I'll give you a glass of water (or booze for the adult students) and I'll even throw in some pseudo-intellectual blather if that floats your boat!


I was looking for a female friend with benefits, and piano lessons wasn't what I meant, although I must confess, the offer of some stimulating pseudo-intellectual blather does make it a very tempting offer, I regretfully must refuse, after much soul-searching. I had some help reaching this decision-my pseudo-intellectual brother was a big help.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I was looking for a female friend with benefits, and piano lessons wasn't what I meant.


Like a free glass of water and some air to go with it


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Like a free glass of water and some air to go with it


That's a start to get me in the mood. Nothing like some good clean 115 degree Sacramento air to help break (melt?) the ice.


----------



## Botschaft (Aug 4, 2017)

Upon closer consideration I choose air over water.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Smoke on the water combines elements of dirty air and water


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

What about Perrier or Pellegrino vs. New York City tapwater?

Denver air or New York City air? 

It gets complicated.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

A physicist, biologist and a chemist were going to the ocean for the first time. The physicist saw the ocean and was fascinated by the waves. He said he wanted to do some research on the fluid dynamics of the waves and walked into the ocean. Obviously he was drowned and never returned.
The biologist said he wanted to do research on the flora and fauna inside the ocean and walked inside the ocean. He too, never returned.
The chemist waited for a long time and afterwards, wrote the observation, "The physicist and the biologist are soluble in ocean water".


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks as though we Southeastern U.S.A. folks aren't going to have to choose; we're about to get plenty of both at high speed and intensity!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

You know what? I think I would bypass both air and water and head straight to the sody pop.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I go for the single malt not stirred and with no air


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Totenfeier said:


> Looks as though we Southeastern U.S.A. folks aren't going to have to choose; we're about to get plenty of both at high speed and intensity!


Update: by the time Irma got to me, it was a complete fizzle: a gentle breeze with some light sprinkles of rain. So I guess I'll go with EddieRUKiddingVarese's single malt recipe instead.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Its even Stevens and how is Steven anyway?


----------

